# Nathan's Hot Dog Eating Contest 2014, 2016, 2017



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2014)

Joey Chestnut wins again!  Can't even watch this stuff without gagging, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2014)

I've always thought of those "competitions" as being gross. It's a reflection of how rich, yet how stupid, this country is, when they can foster this kind of contest while there are thousands of people starving.

Reminds me a lot of ancient Rome, just before the fall.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2014)

What Phil said.  Yuck!


----------



## Ina (Jul 4, 2014)

Those kind of competition make me loose what little appetite I have.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

Better to be in the condiments section...with ketchup...my main squeeze!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2016)

He wins again, 70 hotdogs in 10 minutes.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Even that show "Man vs. Food" talk about a first world program...really gross


----------



## oldman (Jul 5, 2016)

I love gas station hot dogs and a lot of the gas stations in this area sell Nathan's, which my wife does not like (all hot dogs). So, the only time I get to eat a hot dog is if I buy one at a gas station or at an outdoor bar-b-que that we may get invited to.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2016)

70 hot dogs in one setting? Two is my limit. Where would the other 68 go? Oh, I know....:drool1:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not keen on hot dogs and watching him makes me a bit sick to my stomach. I might do well in a watermelon eating contest though. Nothing I like better than a nice sweet, red, ripe, watermelon. I hate to admit it but I have eaten so much at one time I could feel it sloshing around in my stomach.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yuck....for sure....I seldom eat hot dogs are lunch meat either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2016)

We don't eat hot dogs very often either, might buy a package when we go out camping.  Even then, it's only all-beef and nitrate/nitrite-free, Coleman's brand.  No lunch meat here either Jackie, haven't had a bologna sandwich since my mother packed them for me in my lunch bag waaaay back when.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 5, 2016)

Once in a great while, okay not more than once a week...a 7/11 chili cheese dog and a slurpee. Enough sodium and sugar combined to last you ten years.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 5, 2016)

Big ol' slice of bologna on wonder bread with miracle whip - Vunderbar!
Ball Park pork/turkey/chicken/floor sweepings hot dog with meat sauce from a can on a Walmart bun!  Heaven!  Even better with cheese and cole slaw.

Ooops - I almost forgot SPAM - it's a favorite here on the Big Island.  Go into McD's and get a spam loco moco for breakfast!

But no way I could do 70. 2 or 3 is my max.  My (late) wife told the story of having a coney-eating contest with her older brother when she was about 19.  She ate 12 or 13 in one setting.  He lost.


----------



## IKE (Jul 6, 2016)

I like a good foot long chili dog once in awhile.....chili and cheese, no onions.

I like baloney.....fried thick sliced baloney with eggs for breakfast......fried thick sliced baloney and mustard sandwich......my lunch yesterday btw was baloney straight from the package with saltines.


I used to eat Spam quite a bit but don't now for some reason......I liked it fried with eggs for breakfast or fried with mustard on a sandwich.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2017)

Joey Chestnut breaks his own record in 2017, 72 hotdogs with buns in 10 minutes.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 4, 2017)

What Phil and Falcon said!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 5, 2017)

These "eating" contests give new meaning to the word "gluttony".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)

Nutritional facts for 72 Nathan's hotdogs with buns:



> *Calories:* 20,160
> *Sodium:* 56,160 mg
> *Total Fat:* 1,296 g
> *Saturated fat:* 432 g
> ...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 5, 2017)

I do like Nathan's hotdogs. Of course, it's a great publicity stunt for Nathan's. I'm surprised a toilet company haven't had the winner endorse their toilets.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 5, 2017)

Lately,  Instead of "regular"  hot dogs,  I've  been eating  "Corn Dogs";  Hot dogs on a stick.

Have you tried one?   Neat; less mess.


----------

